

Is Facebook defrauding their advertising customers? - FredrikNas
http://domaintower.com/blog/is-facebook-defrauding-their-advertising-customers/
This is why we stopped all our advertising on the Facebook network. 
Facebook knowingly defrauds their advertising customers and seem to not be doing anything about it.<p>We have used quite a bit of money on Facebook ads &amp; promotions, we have always had a sneaky feeling that we were getting cheated, and then we stumbled on to this video, which seem to confirm all our worries..<p>If you are an advertiser, this is a must watch!
======
etanazir
I bought 'promote your page' from FB for a very local business and got likes
from very suspect accounts.

------
FredrikNas
What other experiences does people have?

